# What To Use For Door Lube, Please



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I consider myself pretty good at preventive maintenance, My Outback is 6 years old and everyone says it looks like a brand new one. There's one problem that's kicking my butt. My entry door squeaks like crazy. I have sprayed it with silicone, oiled it, steam cleaned them and just ran dry. I have managed to stain everything on the street side with oil sludge during travel. :angry: Am I missing something here?

Is there something ya'l use to stop this madness? We cut this Memorial day weekend short, couldn't stand it anymore. Or should I say the neighbors couldn't stand it anymore. <_<


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. Did you try graphite powder?


----------

